# Ruger 77 MK II versus Older tang safety models



## Hammack (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen the 77 MK II model bolt actions side by side with the older tang safety models?  The stocks for the older models are not very plentiful.  I was just curious as to just how much difference there was between the two and if it was possible to do some bedding work, and fit the older actions to the MK II stocks.


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Oct 10, 2011)

We have both. Your gun smith could probably make it work (going from MK II to tang safety). Personally I would buy a laminated stock and put it on there. This is a .30-06 Ruger M77 Tang safety with laminated stock. Jack Ott at Rimfire gunworks in Waleska, GA has done 4-6 guns for us and they all look excellent and shoot even better. Shooting this .30-06 feels like shooting a .22


----------



## Hammack (Oct 11, 2011)

I have no problem doing the work.  I've built many rifle over the past ten years.  I have never dealt much with the rugers, and have just never compared the two side by side to see just how much difference there is from one action to the other.  I really prefer to go with a synthetic on this rifle, but their aren't many options out there and even then they seem to be out of stock.  Guess I need to borrow a MK II from a friend and compare them.


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've never seen a synthetic stock with the tang safety. Only the MK II in stainless. I'm not sure you will be able to cut the plastic and make it look right to accommodate the tang safety.


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here are pictures of both. Top MK II. Bottom tang.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures.  That actually looks like it might work.  I am not planning on trying to modify a factory plastic stock, but rather a better aftermarket stock.  Would you mind if you have time measuring and see if the screw holes are in the same place from action to action?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Stainless one is a 7mm Mag. The other is a .30-06. They have the same distance apart from each other. 2 3/4"  I think as long as they are both long action they will the same.


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Oct 11, 2011)

Also look at the pictures, the base (at the back end of the bolt) on the 7 mag is wider at 1 1/8" and the .30-06 is 3/4". Not sure if that will matter for what you are doing? Maybe its the MK II vs. the Tang? Or maybe Mag vs Standard??


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 17, 2011)

Boyd has pictures of the differences on their site


----------

